# CUSTOM MADE DECALS



## fubar57 (Nov 28, 2018)

Just found the site and haven't checked around because I'm sleepy....Bedlam Creations - Creators of custom waterslide decals for guitars, miniatures, models, and more!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Donivanp (Nov 28, 2018)

Very interesting, Very interesting!


----------



## parsifal (Nov 28, 2018)

Absolutely. Will need revised deck markings and letters for my Carrier.....white letter on a clear background


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2019)

Found another site. SpotModel | Print Lab > How it works? $29.26CAN for a 20x15cm (18x13cm printable) 7"x5". A wee bit expensive perhaps but if you cram the sheet full of hard to find nose-art, squadron emblems etc.. Or fill up the whole thing with a life-time supply of cockpit placards


----------

